# Rabbit and Hare Superstitions



## Carolyn (Oct 1, 2004)

RABBIT AND HARE SUPERSTITIONS:


1. Make a wish upon a hare when you meet it, and your wish will come true.

2. If a rabbit runs around you counter-clockwise, you will have badluck. If a rabbit runs around you clock-wise, you will have good luck.

3. If a rabbit runs around a house counter-clockwise, a disaster will soon befall the household.

4. To dream of a running rabbit foretells misfortune; to dream of a gambling rabbit foretells good fortune.

5. If you see a white hare, a storm is coming.

6. Say "rabbits" when you go to bed on the last day of the month and"hares" when you get up the next day, and you will have good luck forthe entire month. 

7. It is good luck if a black hare crosses the road in front of you, but bad luck if a white hare crosses your path. 

8. Touching any part of a rabbit will make a person fertile.

9. If a fisherman hears the word "rabbit" or "hare" spoken while he is baiting his line, he will have misfortune while fishing.

10. If you meet a rabbit before breakfast, you will have bad luck; ifyou meet a rabbit in the evening, you will have good luck.

11. If you see a hare running on a spring night, tell it your ills, and it will run away with them.

       

Are we missing any?



-Carolyn


----------



## TrampNPigeon (Oct 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Oh how I wish number 8 were true. We've been trying to starta family since December last year with no luck... had Tramp and Pigeonsince they found just before Easter and it hasn't worked yet.In fact, I just learned a week ago today that there are some thingsgoing wrong with me that are preventing it.....time for MORE tests onceinsurance approves them anyhow. Maybe if I keep hoping thennumber 8 will still come true for us hehe.

-Cheryl


----------



## dreamgal042 (Oct 2, 2004)

Carolyn wrote:


> 2. If a rabbit runs around you counter-clockwise, you will have badluck. If a rabbit runs around you clock-wise, you will have good luck.
> 
> 
> -Carolyn



boy, then im confused. what if they run around counter clockwise, then switch? does it cancel it out?


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 2, 2004)

I consider it good luck if Roger dont pee on me when i am holding him. Not that he has done it alot. 

Cristy


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 2, 2004)

You may, or may not, know, but a herd of hareslives among the runways of JFK airport, the progeny of acrate of live hares that was mishandled during the '70's and crashed,broken, to the ground releasing its contents. Many airportpersonnel are aware of it, many are not.

In the book, _JFK Airport, _(I think that was the title) theauthor related of humorous stories about "newbies" being introduced tothe hares for the first time. He relates of the new policeofficer who excitedly called in about the horrible, fiendish creaturehe had glimpsed, only to be greeted with raucous howls of laughter fromthose in the dispatcher's office.

Not long ago, I ran into a former technician who had worked at theairport. As I was carrying a bunny at the time, conversationevolved around rabbits. He said to me, "I'm going to tell youa story that few people believe," and then proceeded to relate that he,as new employee,had received a call to check a"box" out on the runway.

Arriving at his destination, he had opened the "box" and began workingon it. As he proceeded, he said, he got the erie sensationthat something was close behind him. He turned, to see this,"...huge, (hares can stand a yard tall at the ears) evil-looking,red-eyed creature, with ears aggressively laid back, and face in aferal grimace, about ready to pounce on me!" 

He moved away from it as quickly as possible, always facing it andkeeping an eye on it, while fumbling with his radio in an attempt tocall for help. He, too, was greeted with hilarious laughterfrom his office for being "run off" by a "rabbit." He went onto say that few people believe him, but he swears it is true.

I said, "Well, you've made a believer out of me, 'cause you're thefirst person I've met who had actually met one of the "mad hares" ofJFK.

Buck


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 2, 2004)

Did you get those from the mag. "Rabbit USA"?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2004)

Flopsy wrote:


> Did you get those from the mag. "Rabbit USA"?



Suuurrree did, Flopsy! 

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Great story, Buck! 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Dreamgal, not sure if it cancels it out or not, but I take it all with a grain of salt. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Cristy, I'd consider it good luck too!

* * * * * * * * * * * * * *

TrampNPigeon,

I will say special prayers for you in that you are able to becomepregnant. It's so sad when people want a baby so bad and they have ahard time getting pregnant. Don't give up hope.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2005)

2. If a rabbit runs around youcounter-clockwise, you will have bad luck. If a rabbit runs around youclock-wise, you will have good luck.
HA! only bad luck is when youtrip over them or get tangledup and flop on your face ,

Ha the only good luck is youavoided a major fall on yourpride lmao .


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 15, 2005)

2. If a rabbit runs around youcounter-clockwise, you will have bad luck. If a rabbit runs around youclock-wise, you will have good luck

I think the bad luck is when after the circling they decidethey really love your leg and jump on it. The good luck is when theydecide you haven't shaved that leg today and stay off it.

How about the rub a rabbit's right back foot for luck.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

Very interesting. I'm going to print this off for Jason to read too.


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 17, 2005)

I heard and used to believe that if "Whiterabbit" is the first thought in your head on the first of the monththat you will have a good month.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 17, 2005)

> 3. If a rabbit runs around a house counter-clockwise, a disaster will soon befall the household.



If that was the case my house would be in constant disaster {hmmmponders the fact that the house is always a mess, although thats fromhaving 3 kids not 3 rabbits lol}


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

In the UK there is a tradition to say 'WhiteRabbits' on the first of every month - it's only good luck though ifit's the first thing you say on the morning.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Nov 18, 2005)

There is the one that is kind of grown up so I won't say it, but you guys might know what i mean.

Cristy


----------

